# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism > سوال: delphi prism

## peymanjon

سلام....
من با مطالبی که خوندم اگه بخواهم در .NET  با دلفی کد بنویسم باید دلفی پریسم که یک پلاگین می باشد را نصب کنم؟ درسته؟
سوال من این است که دلفی پریسم در embarcadero rad studioXE4 بصورت جداگانه وجود دارد ؟اگر جواب بلی است برای کدان نسخه .NET می باشد؟
من embarcadero rad studioXE را قبلاً نصب کردم ولی در VS من هیچی مبنی بر ساخت پروژه با دلفی وجود نداره.

----------

